# Another FB Ad I Find Confusing



## debodun (Apr 17, 2021)

This one touts that they have nice items for* viewing* for $1. Are they selling or just charging $1 for people to come and look? Some pretty kooky ads lately.


----------



## Jules (Apr 17, 2021)

They just don’t want to list everything but are required to put in a price.  Or want you to make an offer.


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2021)

Why don't they just say that, then?


----------

